# Sticky  !---IMPORTANT: Please Follow These Steps Before Posting---!



## Tiber Septim

Members,

Before posting your installation problems, it is recommended that you run through the following steps. Many installation problems are caused by simple things such as damaged discs or insufficient permissions so to save you some time and trouble, these common issues/tips/tricks have been listed here.


*1.* Check that your system meets the minimum required specs for the game. If it does not pass _every single aspect_, then there is a high likelihood that you will not be able to get the game to work. There are several online scanners you can use to check your system specs against game requirements, including System Requirements Lab (link below). Note that these scanners will have to download an ActiveX controller to your system - see their site and privacy policies for more info.
*
2.* Check the game CD or DVD for scratches, and test it in another computer. CD's and DVD's can be scratched or marked quite easily, and the smallest scratch can cause big problems. If the disc is found to be scratched or dirty, you can attempt to clean it. Clean using a soft, lint-free cloth and soapy water. Do not use a cloth with course or hard fibres as this will cause more damage to the disc. Refrain from using solvents or alcohol, soap wth distilled water is best, tap water may contain impurities that could cause further damage to the disc. Gently wipe the wet cloth in a radial direction (from the center outwards). Then dry the disc, again using only a soft lint-free cloth. Do not allow the disc to sit in the sun as this can cause oxidation which is permanent damage. Make sure the disc is completely dry before use.

*3.* Check to make sure you don't have anything running in the background. Some common background problem-causers are: downloading, wireless network connection, internet connection, instant messaging, and antivirus scanning. There are many others, but these are the most common. You can check your running applications and processes in the Task Manager, by pressing Ctrl + Alt + Del. Have a look at what's there, and end any tasks which aren't required. Also check the system tray (right hand side of the taskbar), and close any programs which aren't absolutely necessary.

*4.* Attempt to install the game in compatability mode. To do so, insert the CD or DVD into a drive, then open 'My Computer'. Right-Click on the desired drive and select 'Explore'. Then locate the file named 'Setup', 'Install' or similar and Right-Click the icon. Select 'Properties' and then select the 'Compatability' tab. Check the box labeled 'Run this program in compatability mode for:' then select a previous operating system from the drop down box. Which operating system you choose will depend upon which operating system the game was released for. Once you have selected, click 'Apply' and 'Ok'. Then attempt to run the installation by double clicking the icon.

*5.* If you are trying to install the game using Windows Vista or Windows 7, open 'My Computer', Right-Click on the desired drive and select 'Explore'. Then locate the file named 'Setup', 'Install' or similar, Right-Click the icon and select 'Run as Administrator'. Even if you are using an Administrator account, the operating system will install the game using a Limited User account to protect itself.

*6.* Attempt to install the game from the Hard Drive. To do so, insert the CD or DVD into a drive, then open 'My Computer'. Right-Click on the desired drive and select 'Explore'. Click 'Edit -> Select All', then 'Edit -> Copy'. Create a new folder anywhere on you computer, open it and click 'Edit -> Paste'. This may take a few minutes depending on the game. Once the process has completed, locate the file named 'Setup', 'Install' or similar in the folder and run it by double-clicking the icon.

*7.* Attempt to install the game in Safe Mode. To enter Safe Mode, restart the computer. Start tapping the F8 key as the computer is loading. At the 'Windows Advanced Options Menu' highlight 'Safe Mode' and press 'Enter'. Once Windows has finished loading, try to install the game. To exit safe mode, simply restart the computer.

*8.* If, after running through each of the above steps, you are still having the problem, then post your issue in the appropriate section, *along with your full system specs* (see the link below for info on posting system specs) and a list of the games which have the problem, and *indicate that you have run through these steps*. Someone will take a look at your thread as soon as possible.​

*Information and Downloads:*


System Specs thread - here.
System Requirements Lab - here.
YouGamers Game-O-Meter - here.


----------

